# Let´s play OldSchool @ Tunngle: SpellForce 1 & AoE 1



## Punsher (4. Juli 2011)

*Let´s play OldSchool @ Tunngle: SpellForce 1 & AoE 1*

Hey Leute,

Tunngle ist ein Netzwerk-Programm, ähnlich wie Hamachi, nur (meiner Erfahrung nach) mit besserer Performance. Man muss sich einen kostenlosen Account erstellen und das Programm installieren. Ist vergleichbar mit Steam (von der Oberfläche her) und es gibt für die Games entsprechende Channels.

Tunngle kann man sich z.B. hier herunterladen:
Tunngle - Download - CHIP Online

Ich suche Leute, die mit mir Age of Empires 1 und SpellForce 1 (jeweils mit Addons) spielen wollen. Kommt einfach in Tunngle in den Channel SpellForce, da häng ich eigentlich immer ab, wenn ich am Rechner bin. Wohl gemerkt: ich suche Leute, die MIT mir spielen, und nicht gegen mich^^ Also in SpellForce für Coop-Maps und Age of Empires einfach gegen Computer-Gegner. Wenn sich viele finden, dann auch gerne Team gegen Team ohne Computer, aber auf simple 1 gegen 1 habe ich eigentlich keine Lust

Ich hoffe es finden sich ein paar, die Lust haben diese tollen Klassiker mit mir zu spielen!

MfG, Punsher


----------



## jurawi (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Let´s play OldSchool @ Tunngle: SpellForce 1 & AoE 1*

aoe 1 würd ich mitspielen


----------



## Punsher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Let´s play OldSchool @ Tunngle: SpellForce 1 & AoE 1*

können gerne gleich loslegen  du weisst, wo du mich findest


----------



## Punsher (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Let´s play OldSchool @ Tunngle: SpellForce 1 & AoE 1*

Keiner Lust heute Abend auf ein Spiel?


----------

